# The day my butt went psycho game



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.scholastic.ca/titles/butt/flashgame.htm


hehehehehehe :mrgreen:


----------



## Bella (Jan 19, 2005)

that's funny, but i'm not very good


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

I made it to level 2, then gave up.


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

12720 first time moving my butt  :lol: 

:mrgreen:


----------

